

Building a statistical webapp using R and Wt - TalGalili
http://www.r-bloggers.com/wicked-webapps-with-r-err-wt/

======
jergosh
As long as it's R that does the heavy liftting, using one of the many Python
frameworks along with rpy2 would make the development easier.</shameless plug>

~~~
hogu
or you can just do density estimation in python also and not use R at all

~~~
hessenwolf
There really is a lot of well tested and documented functionality in R that
would be boring/time-consuming/inefficient to try to reproduce. I'm not
exactly in love with the language, R syntax is fiddly, but I am in love with
the libraries.

